# Citizen Eco drive watches



## Joyjamie (Oct 22, 2019)

Are Citizen Eco drive watches any good? Have always bought quartz watches but have seen one of these which I like. Not sure whether they will last long term. Are they reliable for time keeping


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have two and never had any problem with them. When not in use keep in the light to keep the capacitor charged up. There are loads of members here with them, and I can't remember seeing any downers on them....though someone may prove me wrong shortly.

My two...

Citizen 'Ecozilla'...

















Citizen 'Orca'...


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have one, got it last xmas as a present, so just a coming up to a year old, but no problems so far, reliable time keeper just like any quartz watch, just don't have the hassle of needing to change battery.

Citizen AT2396-86E (Cal-H500)


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I can attest to Eco-Drive longevity. I have the PC with E760 movement that has been working steadily since I acquired it in 2005. Keeping perfect time (or at least perfect enough for my use).


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

We bought my father in law an eco drive dress watch for his 80th birthday, that was six years ago, he hasn't had to adjust it!


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> We bought my father in law an eco drive dress watch for his 80th birthday, that was six years ago, he hasn't had to adjust it!


 What about BST ?


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

reggie747 said:


> What about BST ?


 He just doesn't wear it for six months artytime: artytime: artytime:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

reggie747 said:


> What about BST ?


 The caliber E760 has a recessed button. Press the button once, turn the crown, and only the hour hand travels back or forward in one-hour increments.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

normdiaz said:


> The caliber E760 has a recessed button. Press the button once, turn the crown, and only the hour hand travels back or forward in one-hour increments.


 Most excellent, thank you


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

normdiaz said:


> The caliber E760 has a recessed button. Press the button once, turn the crown, and only the hour hand travels back or forward in one-hour increments.


 Aah, that will explain it. I know he said he's never had to adjust it, thank you.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

I cannot have anything other than praise for them; I have had loads over the years and only one has ever let me down. (That one was used and the capacitor was clearly knackered)

I have 4 at the moment, one of them is for sale; all of them are what's known as 'Radio Controlled' and as long as it is placed on a window sill at night it receives the atomic radio signal from Frankfurt and therefore the time is pretty much deadly accurate all the time. Also included is a perpetual calendar so it knows when the hour goes forward, goes back, when it's a leap year and what day of the month it is etc.

They can be found used pretty reasonably and they're a very good buy.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> Aah, that will explain it. I know he said he's never had to adjust it, thank you.


 On the E760, it is an "adjustment", only a simpler one. (Can't speak for any other Citizen Eco-Drive caliber.)

And then some watch owners don't even bother with DST (daylight savings time in the U.S.) or live in a state where, by legal exemption, DST is not observed.


----------



## Starkindustries17 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi @Joyjamie I have 2 Eco drives, and infact, I am about to acquire a 3rd. They are absolutely fantastic watch which I've never had a problem with. Like @Roger the Dodger said, when not using them, keep them in the sunlight. I also pull the crown out when not using mine, but that my personal preference. Do yourself a favour, and get an Eco drive. You'll be glad that you did.


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

I haven't been a member here for very long, but in that time, I haven't read a bad word against them.

Some nice looking pieces, but none in my collection...... so far.


----------



## BCT (Mar 5, 2020)

ECO DRIVE watches are great. I have an old 7878 movement 200m ECO DRIVE which has been keeping great time for 20 years now. I've used it diving, swimming, surfing caving and bashed around climbing outdoors on the crags LOL. The bezel wore out last Aussy Summer and I lost it in the surf (the bezel that is!-unfortunately the case has been too far abraded to get a new bezel fitted. I now own a BN 0176-08E 300m diver. Blogged about it here just recently

https://hardcorecampingtools.blogspot.com/2020/03/a-real-mans-watch-citizen-bn0176-08e.html

There is a lot of hearsay about the longevity of the ECO DRIVE but I'll tell you the facts of mine lasting for a long time, not ever having a rechargeable battery changed and never leaking, or misting up.










I'm hoping the E168 movement will be just as good and i'll be another Citizen happy customer/wearer.


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

Great watches, I bought this one on eBay four years ago in a somewhat 'used' condition for £15.... :scared:










A bit of TLC and it ended up like this.... :wink:










Still on the original capacitor and hasn't missed a beat despite being locked away in the dark for about a year since I've had it. Currently sits in an acrylic topped box on my work bench, only seen artificial light for over a year now, except when I occasionally give it a little wrist time....


----------



## BCT (Mar 5, 2020)

Great job rejuvenating it!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Great watches I've had this approx 18 years or so and it is always correct.


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

I've got the Eco-Drive's great grandfather, a Citizen Crystron solar analogue watch, the very first solar quartz analogue watch in the World, released in late 1976. A bit of history HERE

I instantly fell in love with the look and bought one in early 1977, and wore it for several years, sadly don't still have it but I replaced it with this identical March 1977 one about 5 years ago....










Citizen released a homage to it in 2007 the Citizen Alterna VO10-6641S










Japan Domestic Market only and would appear to be even rarer than an original 1976/77 watch. I've been looking for one for about 8 years now, with no success, rocking horse droppings come to mind.. :teethsmile:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I was given one years ago and to my eternal shame, I can't remember who gave it to me :blush:

When not worn it stays under a small desklamp that's on all the time so it's never stopped in all the years i've had it!, Brilliant watches!!










Also have this one that I bought through Facebook marketplace, Got it for £50 due to the scratches on the crystal!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

My two, under the daylight lamp on my desk that keeps them charged, alongside their Casio Ediface Solar cousin. No problems from any of them, despite coming used from Ebay with no known past history.



And, I know, I haven't changed the white face date for the leap year. The perpetual calendar sorts itself out. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My eco-drive perpetual ,put a new glass in it as it was badly chipped and scratched and was clearly a tool watch as the bezel shows ,have tried to find a new bezel with little success unfortunately


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

andyclient said:


> My eco-drive perpetual ,put a new glass in it as it was badly chipped and scratched and was clearly a tool watch as the bezel shows ,have tried to find a new bezel with little success unfortunately


 I had the same problem re bezel. In my case Citizen have the part, but I have to send it to them for fitting.


----------



## BCT (Mar 5, 2020)

Just finished a video review of my new-ish BN0176-08E see what u reckon






Plus another blog here:

https://hardcorecampingtools.blogspot.com/2020/03/citizen-bn-0176-08e-300m-promaster-dive.html

Loving this watch LOL.



WRENCH said:


> I had the same problem re bezel. In my case Citizen have the part, but I have to send it to them for fitting.


 Great job. I wish I could have replaced the bezel on my old 7878 200m eco drive but the case just worn out from sand over many many years of turning it.


----------



## BCT (Mar 5, 2020)

I reckon the ECO drive watches are great as i said earlier on but in order to get the most from them I think one needs to be a stickler for charging them fully when you first get your watch. Then make sure they get loads of full sunlight whenever possible. If you work outdoors then this should be relatively easy but in the office job a little more difficult. The fine print in the charging really equates to quite some time to develop a full charge, ie 11 hours for some watches. I recently rigged up a small computer fan to keep the watch cool to ambient air temps whilst charging in the full sun.


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Sure they are and many worth the money. And you have a vast variety to choose from in ....... Different Models

and Purpose.

A Few to see :


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

When the cap dies they are junk. I have over 150 seiko and citizen solars. Citizens are great. Till the cap goes. Then a new movement is needed. Will never buy one again


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

BarryW said:


> When the cap dies they are junk. I have over 150 seiko and citizen solars. Citizens are great. Till the cap goes. Then a new movement is needed. Will never buy one again


 What a load of tosh

just change the capacitor- I've done this on several Eco drives with no issues


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

I have a Citizen WR200 JY0075-54E which is Solar powered and Radio Controlled, I worked out that is about 12yrs old and hasn't missed a beat in all that time, for many years it was my daily wear.

It needs a service as the crown won't screw open or closed but other than that it still works without a problem!


----------



## BCT (Mar 5, 2020)

lewie said:


> What a load of tosh
> 
> just change the capacitor- I've done this on several Eco drives with no issues


 yeah, they are great watches for sure. I mean, I've had 20 plus years out of one of mine, without having to change the rechargeable cell inside. I think the key is to keep them charged well and they will serve you well.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

lewie said:


> What a load of tosh
> 
> just change the capacitor- I've done this on several Eco drives with no issues


 And you have lots of eco-drives do you ?????


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought an eco drive a couple of weeks ago at the bootsale, As ever, The bracelet was sized so that it nips my skin!

















I ended up removing the 19mm bracelet and squeezing an old Di Modell black 20mm strap in!!










I also picked up a non running Junghans up for the princely sum of one GB £ :thumbs_up:










The balance staff isn't broken but seems to lack power at the pallet, The second hand has come off it's shaft too!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Probably had maybe 30+


----------

